# Teleskop- vs. Steckrute



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

Liebes Forum,

gibt es ein paar klare Nachteile der Teleskoprute? Sonst schiene mir das als Einstiegsrute die bessere Alternative wegen der kleineren Ausmaße...

Viele Grüße,
Pisolo


----------



## Gufiwerfer (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Die Aktion geht baden,und man hat mehrere Sollbruchstellen an den Übergängen dereinzelnen segmente,einziger Vorteil ist halt das kleine Packmass.


Gleiche gilt für ne Steckrute,je mehr Teile,s.o..


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Eine Topfish Tele von Cororan mit 3,0m hat trotz 5 Segmenten immer noch 95cm Packmaß, dagegen eine Speciland Specialist auch von Cormoran mit 3,0m 105cm, das macht doch irgendwie den Kohl nicht fett, oder? Also klares Votum für die Steckrute?


----------



## Eisenhelm (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Also klares Votum für die Steckrute?



Würde ich einfach mal behaputen. Wenn das Transportmaß nicht extrem wichtig ist und da jeder Zentimeter zählt, dann nimm ne Steckrute. Wie schon gesagt, die Aktion ist besser und die Rute selber hält auch länger. Meiner Erfahrung nach geht bei ner Teleskoprute einfach eher was kaputt als bei einer Steckrute. 
Es mag auch spezielle Angelarten geben bei der eine Tele-Rute Vorteile hat (Tremarella-Angeln), aber das ist für Anfänger (und viele andere auch ) uninteressant.


----------



## locotus (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Eisenhelm schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der Blank der Rute bei einer Teleskoprute ja gezwungernermaßen hohl, bei ner Steckrute nicht.


 
Sind in Zeiten von Kohlefaser Blanks nicht alle Ruten hohl, egal ob Steck oder Tele.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



> Außerdem ist der Blank der Rute bei einer Teleskoprute ja gezwungernermaßen hohl, bei ner Steckrute nicht


Bitte wie?



> Sind in Zeiten von Kohlefaser Blanks nicht alle Ruten hohl, egal ob Steck oder Tele.


 
So siehts aus!

Fast alle Blanks sind innen durchgehend hohl. Bei der Verarbeitung von Kohlefasermatten etc. wird diese um einen Kern (meist Edelstahl) laminiert und ausgebacken. Nur Vollcarbonmaterial (was aber nur in Spitzen etc,) verwendet wird, ist nicht hohl.

Ansonsten sind alle Blanks hohl... Steckruten sind schlanker, da man keinen Platz für die weiteren Teile braucht. Teleruten sind mitlerweile auch nicht mehr sooo klobig vie vor vielen Jahren - aber ich bevorzuge schlanke Steckruten.


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

OK, hohl, oder nicht, ich glaube das geht an meinem Anfängerbedarf vorbei. Für mich zählt Kürze glaube ich ne ganze Menge. Wenn jetzt Teleskopruten im Grunde immer sch... sind, ausser man hat halt wirklich keinen Platz, dann würde ich mir die Steckrute holen. Wenn der Unterschied in Aktion und daraus resultierendem Angelvergnügen eher marginal und für den Anfänger vielleicht irrelevant wäre, dann wäre für mich das Platzargument wieder Trumpf.

Wie seht Ihr das?

Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Tele eher billiger sind, eigentlich komisch, ich hätte die "komplizierter" eingestuft...


----------



## Bentham (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Warum zählt Kürze für dich ne ganze Menge?


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Bentham schrieb:


> Warum zählt Kürze für dich ne ganze Menge?


 

Ich sehe mich für den Anfang mit einem kleinen Rucksack ans Gewässer laufen, da würde eine 1,40 lange Steckrute ein wenig hinderlich sein. Aber wie gesagt: Es ist kein echtes k.o.-Kriterium sondern wäre in der Abwägung gegen andere Dinge (Preis, Güte für Anfänger) zu sehen.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass die Tele eher billiger sind, eigentlich komisch, ich hätte die "komplizierter" eingestuft...


 
Wenn Teleruten nahezu ausschließlich im untersten bis mittleren Preissegment zu finden, ausser in einigen Sonderfällen, dann sollte das einem doch zu denken geben.

Wieso gibt es keine große Nachfrage nach hochpreisigen Teleruten z.B. zum Spinnfischen?
Es will sie einfach keiner. Jeder Erfahrenere Angler (und das sind auch die die eher mehr Geld fürs Gerät auszugeben bereit sind) der früher oder später Steckruten oder Einteilige dafür genommen hat, wird sich mit der Transportlänge arrangieren. Sogar eine einteilige 1,8m Rute kann man mit dem Fahrrad transportieren,*wenn man nur will.* Auf dem Beifahrersitz oder der Rückbank auch.

Aktion,Stabilität,Vertrauen,Gewicht,Blankdurchmesser,Optik,Wurfverhalten,bessere Köderkontrolle/Gefühl...


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Was spricht gegen eine vernünftige Telerute? Der Transport ist deutlich einfacher, man kann das Gerät montiert ans Gewässer mitnehmen und für den normalen Bedarf beim Posen- und Grundangeln nimmt sich Tele- und Steckrute gar nix.

Einzig beim Spinnfischen haben Steckruten deutliche Vorteile, allein schon weil Teleruten sich durch das häufige Werfen gern mal nahezu unlösbar verkeilen. Außerdem hat man beim Spinnfischen nix zu montieren außer Schnur durch die Ringe, Vorfach ran, Köder ran und los...

Ich handhabe das so, daß ich normalerweise Teleruten nutze, außer eben beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## Bentham (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich für den Anfang mit einem kleinen Rucksack ans Gewässer laufen, da würde eine 1,40 lange Steckrute ein wenig hinderlich sein. Aber wie gesagt: Es ist kein echtes k.o.-Kriterium sondern wäre in der Abwägung gegen andere Dinge (Preis, Güte für Anfänger) zu sehen.



Das ist - aus meiner Sicht - kein Argument. Wenn du unbedingt eine Teleskoprute kaufen willst, dann tu es. Aber die Argumente, die dagegen sprechen, sind allesamt richtig. Ich kaufe beispielsweise grundsätzlich keine Teleskopruten mehr. Mit der Zeit wirst du eh immer mehr Tackle zum Angeln mitschleppen wollen.


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Meine Güte, ne vernünftige Steckrute ist kein Deut schlechter, als ein Steckrute. Wir reden hier mit einem Anfänger, der bequem ans Wasser möchte  und seine ersten Fische fangen möchte. Fürs schwere Brandungsangeln, Welsangeln und sonstwas ist so manche Tele wahrscheinlich nicht das Wahre...aber für normale Ansprüche merkt doch Otto-Normalangler außer seinen Vorurteilen keinen praktischen Unterschied. Steckruten sind etwas schlanker, Teleruten sind transportfreundlicher...und das wars auch.


----------



## pike-81 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Außer in der Transportlänge, ist eine Teleskoprute einer Steckrute in allen Bereichen unterlegen. Die Gründe wurden ja schon aufgeführt.
Desweiteren ist der Verschleiß bei Teleruten auch enorm. Nach einiger Zeit findet man Kratzer an den Verbindungen. Diese Materialermüdung kann irgendwann sogar zum Bruch führen.


----------



## HD4ever (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

für alle Angelmethoden mit denen du aktiv fischst und die Rute halt ständig in der Hand hast ( Spinnfischen, Pilken usw ) würd ich auf jeden Fall Steckruten empfehlen.
Grund und Posenfischen geht auch mit Teleruten ganz ordentlich :m


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



HD4ever schrieb:


> für alle Angelmethoden mit denen du aktiv fischst und die Rute halt ständig in der Hand hast ( Spinnfischen, Pilken usw ) würd ich auf jeden Fall Steckruten empfehlen.
> Grund und Posenfischen geht auch mit Teleruten ganz ordentlich :m



Genau meine Meinung, wie oben schon geschrieben.


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen eine vernünftige Telerute? Der Transport ist deutlich einfacher, *man kann das Gerät montiert ans Gewässer mitnehmen* und für den normalen Bedarf beim Posen- und Grundangeln nimmt sich Tele- und Steckrute gar nix........
> 
> .


 
Das geht mit Steckruten genau so gut. Warum sollte ich mein Equipment jedesmal am Wasser zusammenschrauben?
Da ich meist mit 3 oder mehr Spinnruten am Start bin, wäre mir das viel zu nervig.

Zur Frage des TE:

Wenn sich ersteinmal alle Ringe bei etwas zu festem Zusammenschieben gelöst haben, dann wirst Du merken, warum alle anderen Steckruten vorziehen.

Das Argument "Anfänger" zieht auch nicht. Anfänger machen sehr oft den Fehler, mit irgendeinem Scheixx am Wasser aufzuschlagen, weil es ja angeblich für Anfänger ausreichend ist. Wenn Du nach der gleichen Devise vorgehst, dann bekommst Du den Frust zum Kauf quasi kostenlos dazu.

Kauf Dir entweder ne Telerute und sammele Deine Erfahrungen, oder hör auf die gut gemeinten Ratschläge der anderen.


----------



## vermesser (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mein Equipment jedesmal am Wasser zusammenschrauben?



Es ist aber nunmal deutlicher einfacher, eine Posenmontage oder eine Grundmontage montiert an einer Telerute zu tranportieren. 

Ich weiß ja, daß ich mich hier gegen die Mehrheitsmeinung stelle...aber in den 20 Jahren in denen ich angel, hatte ich keine Probleme mit vernünftigen Teleruten. Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber es gibt sehr gute, schlanke Teleruten, die einer Steckrute nicht nachstehen. Ist wirklich so...

Ich gebe allerdings eins zu...für ne brauchbare Telerute muss man ein paar Euro mehr als für ne brauchbare Steckrute investieren. Für mich wiegen die Vorteile des besseren Transports, der kürzeren Transportlänge und der Unempfindlichkeit im Futteral (eine zusammengeschobene Tele ist unempfindlicher als eine Steckrute, wo die dünnen Teile durchs Futteral fliegen) den kleinen Mehrpreis auf.

Aber jeder wie er mag. Es gibt zum Glück nicht nur eine Wahrheit.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> Es ist aber nunmal deutlicher einfacher, eine Posenmontage oder eine Grundmontage montiert an einer Telerute zu tranportieren.
> 
> Ich weiß ja, daß ich mich hier gegen die Mehrheitsmeinung stelle...aber in den 20 Jahren in denen ich angel, hatte ich keine Probleme mit vernünftigen Teleruten. Jeder macht seine eigenen Erfahrungen, aber es gibt sehr gute, schlanke Teleruten, die einer Steckrute nicht nachstehen. Ist wirklich so...
> 
> ...


 
stimmt, ne vernünftige Tele reicht und ist nicht zwingend schlechter als eine Steckrute. Einfach zu handhaben, kommst durch jedes Gebüsch etc. 
Deshalb haben meine Teletec saphir H letztes Jahr neue Farbe bekommen
Gruß A.
Gruß A.


----------



## Lorenz (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Einfach zu handhaben, kommst durch jedes Gebüsch etc.


Das kannst du mit ner einteiligen 1,8m auch! Du musst sie nur andersrum halten,also Griff voran und ein bissi mehr aufpassen, dann geht das genauso. Eine Steckrute steckt man super fix beim Platzwechsel auseinander,behält den Köder in der Hand und dann ist das absolut kein Problem und die Telerute hast du dann auch nicht schneller wieder wurfbereit.

Montierte Ruten zu transportieren ist auch kein Problem. Ein Blei kann man notfalls aus dem Wirbel ausklinken und so ins Futteral legen. Die Rute macht man mit irgendwelchen Neoprenklettbändern für nen Euro zusammen und fertig (die platziert man dann u.U. so,dass sie das Blei/Pose etc. am Blank fixieren,dann klappert auch nix rum).


Ich bleib dabei:
Man muss nur wollen! 


Es gibt natürlich auch Ausnahmen und wenn man eine Grund- oder Posenrute nicht in der Hand hält, dann tuts ne vernünftige Telerute in vielen Fällen für diese Zwecke auch. Wieso aber nicht gleich z.B. ne schicke schlanke Matchrute nehmen die man auch stundenlang mühelos in der Hand halten kann? Bei 3,6m und den dann üblichen dreiteiligen sind das ca. 1,2m. Das kann man wunderbar an den Rucksack schnallen und passt problemlos in jedes Auto. Eine dreiteilige Feederrute ist in den seltensten Fällen über 1,4m ,das ist auch noch recht unproblematisch. Was darüber hinausgeht wird dann schon zugegebenermaßen deutlich unhandlicher, geht aber auch, wenn man will.


----------



## Pisolo (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ich gebe allerdings eins zu...für ne brauchbare Telerute muss man ein paar Euro mehr als für ne brauchbare Steckrute investieren.


 
Gibst Du mir bitte mal eine Indikation, wo da für beides - Tele und Steck - die Preisliga losgeht? Jetzt nochmal kurz an meine Bedürfnisse erinnert: Absoluter Anfänger, bin nicht sicher ob das Angeln was für mich wird, so oder so allenfalls gelegentlich. Ich brauche also keinerlei Luxus, aber ich will auch keinen Schrott kaufen.

Wo liegt - grob - die Grenze zwischen "Schrott" und "brauchbar" Deiner Meinung nach?


----------



## stroffel (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Hallo,
ich muss mich jetzt auch mal für die Tele-Ruten aussprechen! zwar bin ich auch im Besitz feiner Shimano oder sportex Spinn- und Fliegenruten und die sind ohne jeden zweifel eine feine Sache aber eben nicht für alle Zwecke!
Wenn ich Ansitzangeln gehe dann meist nicht lange dafür aber öfters und dann will man flexibel sein und nicht schubkarrenweise Ausrüstung ans Wasser schaffen. Ich hab so eine ganz einfache Umhängetasche fürs angeln. Da passen neben dem Zubehör ganz oben auf noch 2-3 Teleruten (komplett moniert) und ein kleiner Kescher. Wenn ich lust zum angeln gehe muss ich nur diese eine Tasche schnappen, mich aufs Rad schwingen und es geht los! Klar geht es auch irgendwie mit längeren Ruten, ich hab auch bei mir Steckruten im Schrank stehen, die haben die bessere akteion, aber das brauch ich gar nicht. Mit den Tele-Ruten erreiche ich an unseren Gewässern alle Stellen die für mich interessant sind also bringt mir mehr wurfweite nicht viel.
Gute Einsteiger Teles gibts so ab 50€ wenn man sich ein bisschen nach Angeboten (bei Angel Markenware nicht bei discountern!) umschaut sogar schon ab 30€


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ich habe mir fürs Hechteln extra eine Teleskoprute zugelegt, weil mir meine zweiteiligen Karpfenruten auf dem Rad auf Dauer zu klobig waren und mich das ständige Neumontieren genervt hat.
Die Telerute kann ich jetzt wunderbar transportieren, am Wasser ruckzuck die Angel ausziehen und habe die fertige Montage schon dran.

Da die Rute in 95% der Zeit eh im Halter liegt, darf sie ruhig etwas klobiger sein.

Anders bei meiner Spinnrute. Die ist eh nicht so lang und das Stahlvorfach kann während des Transports einfach dran bleiben.


----------



## vermesser (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Wo liegt - grob - die Grenze zwischen "Schrott" und "brauchbar" Deiner Meinung nach?



Sorry, hab den Thread doch glatt nicht weiter verfolgt.

Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, aber so ab 30 Euro gibts gut brauchbare Grund-, Posen- und Allroundteleruten.


----------



## Pisolo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> Sorry, hab den Thread doch glatt nicht weiter verfolgt.
> 
> Pauschal kann man das nicht beantworten, aber so ab 30 Euro gibts gut brauchbare Grund-, Posen- und Allroundteleruten.


 

Zu spät, hab mir jetzt eigeninitiativ Schrott gekauft...  |rolleyes

VG,
Pisolo


----------



## pike-81 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Da bin ich aber neugierig. Worauf ist Deine Wahl denn nach der langen Diskusion gefallen?
Petri


----------



## Pisolo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Rolle: Mitchell Advanced Blade Alu 4000, reduziert auf ca. 40 €
Rute: 3,00m 20-60g, Saga, Telerute

Jetzt liegt das Zeug zuhause bis Weihnachten, und dann kommt mir ne Tageskarte und ein warmer schal ins Haus...


----------



## pike-81 (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

3m,60wg ist´ne gute Allroundrute. Damit kann man viel machen. Warum hast Du Dich letzten Endes für eine Telerute entschieden?
Petri


----------



## Pisolo (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

...einfach weil das ein relativ preiswertes Ding war, ich selten am Wasser sein werde und dann Transport im Rucksack vor den Vorteilen der vielleicht besseren Aktion einer Steckrute steht. Wenn das Ding jetzt wirklich nach einem Jahr kaputt ist habe ich 20 € in den Sand gesetzt und weiß dann aber vermutlich schon genauer, was ich brauche.

Muss mich jetzt mal umhören, was ich damit wo wann und wie fangen könnte... 

VG,
Pisolo


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Meine ersten Angeljahre habe ich nur mit vergleichbaren Ruten gefischt. Der Grund: meine erste solche Rute habe ich als Kind von meinem Onkel zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen. Mein Taschengeld ging für Kleinteile und Köder drauf, also blieb es Jahrelang bei dieser einen Rute. Später kaufte ich mir die gleiche Rute nach, um mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig angeln zu können.

Die Ruten haben mir nie Probleme gemacht und ich konnte meinen größten Barsch (46cm) und meinen größten Karpfen (89cm bei 30Pfd) mit einer billigen Grundrute fangen. Sie leistete mir gute Dienste beim leichten Posenangeln auf Forelle, Barsch und Weissfisch, beim Karpfenangeln mit Pose und freier Leine, beim leichten Grundangeln und sogar beim Urlaubsangeln im Mittelmeer auf Meeräsche und Co. Spürangeln mit Treibender Heuschrecke am Bach oder sogar Grundfischen vom Ufer aus in einem norwegischem Fjord, ich habe alles ausprobiert und meine Fische gefangen.
Es ging alles und es sind mir weder Ringe abgeflogen, noch Rutensegmente gebrochen oder ich oder die Fische haben sich an der unterbrochenen Aktion gestört. Mit schweren Köderfsichen auf Hecht wurde eben sehr vorsichtig ausgeworfen und da der Anhieb auf Distanz schlecht durchkam, angelte ich eben nicht so weit. Ich habe mir nie eine andere Rute gewünscht (hatte ja auch keinen Vergleich) und habe mich vom Rutenwald anderer Angler nicht beeindrucken lassen.

Probleme sind einzig und allein bei den billigen Rollen aufgetreten. Blockierende oder ruckelige Bremsen, unsaubere Schnurverlegung und billige Schnurfangbügel kosten Fisch.
Ich habe mit 2 Spulen, eine mit 22er, die andere mit 32 Mono, das ganze o.g. Spektrum abgefischt. Nur das Angeln mit Gummifisch ging gar nicht, die Rute war einfach zu weich und die Dehnung der Mono zu stark.

Du kannst mit der Rute viele Jahre Spaß haben und solange du dich in keine Extreme vorwagst, die spezielles Gerät erfordern.


----------



## Gunnar. (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Moin moin,

@Ronny,

Klasse Beitrag- könnte von mir sein - gleiche Erfahrung , gleiche Einstellung.

@Pisolo,

In *deiner* Situartion haste genau das richtige gemacht!!


----------



## 48pfünder (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Kann mich Ronny nur anschließen, gerade als Anfänger der noch nicht weiß wohin die Reise gehen soll, ob er mehr auf Karpfen, Hecht oder Weißfisch angelt, ist es empfehlenswert eine gute Allroundkombi zu haben. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Jungangler und Anfänger von den vielen Angelfilmen negativ beeinflusst. Anstatt klein anzufangen, seine Erfahrung beim stippen und Weißfischangeln zu sammeln, wird erst mal für sehr viel Geld teure Karpfenruten, ein Zelt, RodPod und dieses ganze neumodische Gedöns gekauft, und nach ein paar Fischlosen Nächten verlieren sie die Lust am Angeln. 
Jungs, fangt klein an und lernt den Fisch als Lebewesen und die Natur als solches kennen.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Nabend,

Nicht Anfänger mit Kinder vergleichen.Der 8 jährige Stepke wird sich sicher kein teures Gedöns kaufen. Das wird beim erwachsenen Anfänger schon anders aussehen.......
Früher waren erwachsene Anfänger wesentlich seltner wie heut. Und die gehen heutzutage anders an die Sache rann. Aber auch bei denen habe ich noch keinen kennen gelernt der von  0 auf 100 sich mit dem teuersten Geraffel eindeckt.....


----------



## Ines (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



> ...einfach weil das ein relativ preiswertes Ding war, ich selten am  Wasser sein werde und dann Transport im Rucksack vor den Vorteilen der  vielleicht besseren Aktion einer Steckrute steht. Wenn das Ding jetzt  wirklich nach einem Jahr kaputt ist habe ich 20 € in den Sand gesetzt  und weiß dann aber vermutlich schon genauer, was ich brauche.


Das finde ich eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung. Viel Spaß, und mach deine Erfahrungen damit!


----------



## carpomizer1111 (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Hallo,
habe als Anfänger jahrelang zwei Cormoran Teleruten in 3.60m und 40-80gr am Neckar gefischt und bin dabei nur auf Karpfen gegangen und konnte diese auch bis 9kg ohne Probleme drillen mit der Telerute.
Ein  Ende hatte die Geschichte dann als mir ne Wasersau die ersten beiden Glieder meiner Telerute im Drill abgerissen hat und weitergeschwommen ist.Schade!!!!
Seitdem habe ich Stechruten und bin auch sehr zufrieden.
Als Anfänger biste erstmal mit ner Tele auf der guten Seite und kannst sie auch auf alles verwenden!!!!!
Gruss Micha


----------



## Florian1980 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ich hab auch Jahrelang mit Zwei Teleskopruten allen Fischen nachgestellt und auch Fische gefangen. Die Ruten waren nie das Problem und ich hab sie, nach ca. 15 Jahren noch immer manchmal im Einsatz. 

Wären die vielen Verbindungsstellen an Teleskopruten ein Problem, so gäbe es dieses Problem doch auch bei der einen Verbindungsstelle einer Zweiteiligen Rute... (jaja, die Verbindung ist anders...)

Die wahren Vorteile der Steckruten wurden noch gar nicht genannt. Es können, vor allem im Spitzenbereich mehr Ringe angebracht werden, was bei Teleskopruten sehr viele einzelne Segmente benötigen würde.

Das herstellen von zwei Blanks und einer Verbindung kostet natürlich weniger als 10 Stücke herzustellen. Daher gibts für 30 Euros schon verwertbare Ruten. Teleskopruten in diesem Preissegment würde ich nur eingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Florian1980 schrieb:


> Die wahren Vorteile der Steckruten wurden noch gar nicht genannt. Es können, vor allem im Spitzenbereich mehr Ringe angebracht werden, was bei Teleskopruten sehr viele einzelne Segmente benötigen würde.


Das ist der Hauptgrund, wieso sich Steckruten und Teleruten meist unterscheiden. Andersherum gibt es eher selten und dann teuer Teleruten, die zusätzlich etliche Schieberinge mit Steckruten-gleichen Ringabständen haben und damit "besser tragen". Kann man sich aber auch selber "draufmachen", und auch die Verbindungen einschleifen.
Die Teleruten sind den Steckruten oberhalb von 12ft gleichwertig und oberhalb 14ft wieder haushoch überlegen, dicke Tele-Handteile von bis 4cm, da sind viele Steckruten nur Schwabbelteile. Eine teure Steckrute 6m 3 o. 4tlg. nach englischer Bauart kann mit einer Mittelklassetele funktionsmäßig nicht mithalten, sieht aber schick aus. Weiter oben ist eh Sense mit normalen Steckruten, die unberingten Wettkampf Stipper-Übersteck+Vario Ruten lasse ich mal außen vor. 
Aber eine Telerute, ob beringte Stipp-, Bolo- oder Stellfischrute geht gut bis 8m, gut handhabar bei Ansitz u. Pose bis zu Karpfen und Hecht, und da sind die alleine. 
Bei kurzen Ruten bis 3m im Spinnrutenbereich ist man allermeist mit einer 3tlg Steckrute besser bedient.


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

meine legale angelei fing 1972 mit zwei D.A.M. teleskopruten an aus der airway-reihe, die kleinste und die mittlere. hab die heute noch gelegentlich im einsatz auf barben. mit der kleinsten habe ich in der bretagne 'nen monsteraal gelandet. ich fand die immer praktisch, kleinstes packmaß usw. absolut fahrradtauglich 

heute gehe ich fast nur spinnfischen. mit 'meiner' zweiteiligen.  
sollte ich nochmal durch die welt trampen - die kleinste airway wäre wieder mit dabei.

schwarz - weiß ist was für puristen, 'ne tele für unspezifisches angeln einfach super. nicht nur für 'anfänger'.


----------



## Andal (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Die alte DAM Telefino Telematchrute in 5 m würde ich jederzeit (wieder-) kaufen und das ist eine sehr spezifische Rute. Was mich allerdings an den meisten Teleruten stört, sind die häßlichen Chromringe, stur am Ende jeder Sektion. Grad die Forellenruten zeigen, dass man mit angebundenen Ringen und Schieberingen durchaus ansprechende Ruten mit sehr guten Aktionen bauen kann. Sie sind auch nicht wirklich nur auf den Puff-tümpel des Grauens beschränkt. An Fleißgewässern sind sie sehr vielseitige Allroundruten für Naturköderangler und die nackten Griffe kann man auch gut mit dünnem Duplonschlauch, oder Shrinktube aufmotzen und handfreundlicher gestalten.


----------



## heinzi (31. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Was mich allerdings an den meisten Teleruten stört, sind die häßlichen Chromringe, stur am Ende jeder Sektion. Grad die Forellenruten zeigen, dass man mit angebundenen Ringen und Schieberingen durchaus ansprechende Ruten mit sehr guten Aktionen bauen kann. 

....da sprichst du mir aus der Seele. #6


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Also wo ich vor 8 Jahren mit dem Angeln angefangen habe, wurden mir 6-8 gebrauchte Teleruten geschenkt(deise waren bestimmt schon 2-3 Jahre alt. Die meisten waren von D.A.M.
Heute habe ich von diesen Teleruten noch 3 im Einsatz also haben die ca. 10 Jahre auf dem Buckl. Es hat sich kein Ring gelöst und ist nichts gebrochen. 2Ruten sind kaputt gegangen, auf eine getreten und bei der anderen haben sich die Ringe gelöst. Es ist keine im Drill gebrochen.
Also zum Grund-Posenfischen reichen Teleruten, für Wels oder zum Spinnfischen sind Steckruten besser


----------



## Reiti no.1 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Hier der Beweis die liegen bereit in meinem Zimmer:


----------



## stroffel (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ich finde bei einer solchen Diskussion ist auch wichtig zu unterscheiden ob ein Anfänger sich eine rute zulegt oder ein routinierter Angler. Gerade als Anfänger ist man erst mal von der Vielfalt die es auf dem markt gibt erschlagen. Es gibt fast für jede Köder- ,Gewässer- und Fischart eine spezielle Rute.
Ich finde gerade für Anfänger sind solche Grundsatzdisskussionen ab Anfang nur wenig hilfreich. Es gibt ganz klar Bereiche in denen Steckruten klar überlegen sind. Es ist allerdings auch fraglich ob ein Einsteiger mit einer 300 € high-end Rute gut beraten ist. Umgekehrt gibt es auch bei Steckruten leider miserable qualität. Es gibt immerhin schon für knapp unter 10€ Glasfaserprügel im Handel.
Wer als Allroundangler einsteigt ist mit einer tele-Rute sicher nicht schlecht bedient. Wenn man sich später spezialisiert kann man sich immer noch eine Rute holen, die optimal den eingenen Anforderungen entspricht.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Was ich aus meiner Erfahrung noch sagen kann.
Ich bevorzuge nur noch 2 teilige Steckruten, und diese dürfen dann max 3.60m sein, wobei das als 2fach Steck schon nervt da man im Auto immer die Rücksitzbank umklappen muß.
Ich persönlich werde mir Steckruten nur noch bis 3.30m kaufen alles drüber Teleruten


----------



## Pisolo (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Was ich aus meiner Erfahrung noch sagen kann.
> Ich bevorzuge nur noch 2 teilige Steckruten, und diese dürfen dann max 3.60m sein, wobei das als 2fach Steck schon nervt da man im Auto immer die Rücksitzbank umklappen muß.
> Ich persönlich werde mir Steckruten nur noch bis 3.30m kaufen alles drüber Teleruten


 

Deine Gründe?


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte bisher, mal abgesehen von meiner unberingten Stipprute, zwei
Teleskopruten im Einsatz - beide sind mir gebrochen.
Ich habe aber immer gern mit ihnen geangelt - naja, ich kannte auch
nichts besseres... 
(Mit einer bin ich in meiner Jugend
jahrelang Spinnangeln gegangen. Die hatte eine Wurfdynamik...brachiales
Rückgrat und eine Vollcarbon-oder Vollglasspitze - weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber den 22g Effzett schleuderte sie wie keine andere!)


Jetzt habe ich nur noch Steckruten im Einsatz. Ich meine, die Tele-Stöcker
sind wirklich praktisch, aber ich vertraue denen nicht mehr.
Ausserdem finde ich die Aktion und die leichten, schlanken Blanks meiner
Steckruten viel, viel schöner. - Und den 22g Effzett schleudern sie wie keine andere! 

LG Demodi


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



D_e_m_o_d_i schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hatte bisher, mal abgesehen von meiner unberingten Stipprute, zwei
> Teleskopruten im Einsatz - beide sind mir gebrochen.
> ...



Ja beim Spinnfischen merkt man ganz klar einen Unterschied. Beim Grundfischen eher weniger


----------



## Reiti no.1 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Pisolo schrieb:


> Deine Gründe?




Na ganz einfach:
3teilige Steckruten mag ich nicht gerne wegen dem Auseinanderbauen.
Also bleiben nur noch 2teilige und bei Längen von 3.60 ist es schon schwierig die in jedes Auto zu bekommen, deshalb würde ich mir bei Ruten über 3.60 schon Tele holen


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Fr33 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Fast alle Blanks sind innen durchgehend hohl. Bei der Verarbeitung von Kohlefasermatten etc. wird diese um einen Kern (meist Edelstahl) laminiert und ausgebacken. Nur Vollcarbonmaterial (was aber nur in Spitzen etc,) verwendet wird, ist nicht hohl.


 Es ist immer Stahl da hier mit relativ viel Druck um den Mandrel (Kern) gedreht wird. Es gibt auch Vollkohlefaser Blanks, diese werden aus einem Stab herausgefräst, sind aber nicht weit vebreitet. 

Eine Steckrute hat den Vorteil der besseren Aktion, jede Steckung stellt eine Unterbrechung dar, die man in der Biegung meist gut sehen kann (es gibt auch Blanks die selbst das wegstecken können), je mehr Segmente desto mehr Unterbrechungen hat man. Wobei ich schon Teleruten gesehen habe und auch selbst fische die eine preisgleiche Steckrute locker in die Tasche vor der Aktion, dem Wurfverhalten und Handling stecken können. Es ist einem selbst überlassen was man für eine Rute fischt.

einziges Manko bei Teleruten ist die Rückmeldung, da stecken die meisten Steckruten die dann doch in die Tasche, zumindest beim Spinnfischen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Auch wenn´s mir schwerfällt, es zuzugeben:

Ich hab mir inzwischen auch zwei Teleruten zugelegt (neben der 8m Stellfisch, die zählt nicht...)

Als erstes eine mittlere Grundrute, zum fischen auf Zander und Aal mit leichtem Schwimmer.
War wegen der Handlichkeit, da ich sie meistens zusätzlich mitschleppen muß.

Beim Kauf hatte ich wegen meiner grundsätzlichen Meinung über Teles Bauchschmerzen.
 Und einen roten Kopf, weil ich mich vor meinem Händler so geschämt hab...
Kostenpunkt: 50€ (er wollte aber ursprünglich 80...)

Gleich der erste Test hat mich aber richtig begeistert!
Will sie nicht mit einer Steckrute der gleichen Klasse verglichen, das wäre nicht fair!
Aber es ist eine wirklich brauchbare Rute!!!

Die zweite Rute ist eine Tele-Match.
Die hab ich mir eingebildet, weil ich es leid war, an meinem Hausflüsschen, mit der Dreiteiligen durch´s Gebüsch zu kriechen...
Der Fuffi, den sie gekostet hat, hat sich jeden Fall gelohnt!

Als Einstiegs-Allroundrute ist eine Tele sicher keine so schlechte Wahl!
(|bigeyesHab ich das grad geschrieben?;+)

Sonst würde ich aber nach wie vor immer zu Steckruten raten.
Schon allein, weil man da für weniger Geld, bessere Ruten bekommt...

Ob einem die z.B. Aktion der Rute wichtiger ist als die Transportlänge muß aber jeder für sich entscheiden.
Das bleibt Geschmachsache!

Ich werd sicher nie wieder in meinem Leben ein Auto kaufen, in das ich keine zweiteilige Karpfenrute bekomme...
(Zweit-, Dritt-, oder Viertwagen mal ausgenommen...:g)

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## thanatos (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ich glaube mit den Ruten ist es wie mit den Frauen ,reine Geschmacksache.
Erstmal das Äußerliche (jeder hat die schönste)pkw-(putzen,kochen.waschen
)ist zweitrangig.Habe meine 5m einteilige Fichtenstange mit dem Fahrrad quer durch die Stadt transportiert war vor 50 Jahren im Osten
kein Problem.Habe so ziemlich schon alles ausprobiert.Habe Tele-und 
Steckruten ,kein Schrott aber auch kein Luxus.Beides hat seine Berechtigung und keine hat gegenüber der anderen soviel Nachteil das
es den Angelspaß beeinträchtigen könnte.
Also streiten wir weiter sind die Dicken schmucker oder die Dürren ???
Stadt


----------



## marco1983 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

warum empfehlt ihr eigentlich fast alle steckruten wenn ihr nicht mal wisst welche zielfische er hat,und für welche anforderungen?

ich selber hat nur teleruten,und sogar sehr günstige,bis jetzt habe ich damit jeden fisch raus bekommen und dabei jede menge spaß gehabt.

ich habe einfach keine lust auf steckruten,bei uns darf ich mit 5 ruten angeln,geht einfach praktischer und schneller mit teleruten.

bei richtiger bedienung brechen auch keine ringe ab oder lösen sich|gr:
als ich als jugendlicher angefangen habe ist mir mal ein ring abgebrochen,aber auch nur weil ich damals ring auf ring gehauen habe,also immer zwei segmente in jeweils eine hand und zusammenschieben,dann kann sich kein ring lösen!


----------



## Raapro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

für nen anfänger ist dass mit der aktion mal egal er muss erstmal schaun ob ihm dass hobby spaß macht da ja teleruten meistens günstiger sind. da tuts auch ne billige allroundrute. Nach einer weile kkann ersich dann auf seine zielfischart einstellen und auch die passenden ruten besorgen. aber ich fische auch nur mit steckruten


----------



## Raapro (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

auserdem gebe ich marco1983 völlig recht!


----------



## thomas72 (11. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Hallo,
also beim Grund- und Posenangeln nehme ich nur Teleruten mit Monoschnur, da sie klein im Transportmaß und fertig montiert auch schnell einsatzbereit sind.
Dabei spielt es mir auch keine Rolle, ob die Ruten klobiger wirken oder 50 Gramm schwerer sind, da sie die meiste Zeit eh auf den Rutenablagen liegen. Habe zum Grundangeln nur Teleruten mit 30-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht im Einsatz und konnte Karpfen, Schleien, Hechte und Zander ohne Probleme fangen. 
Beim Spinnfischen sieht es aber anders aus, hier verwende ich eine Steckrute mit 2,70m und gefochtener Schnur.
Die Köderführung, leichteres Gewicht und Bisserkennung sind hierbei natürlich einer Telerute mit Monoschnur weitaus überlegen.

Gruß und Petri Heil


Thomas


----------



## T.punkt (12. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ich mach das ähnlich wie Thomas, zum Grundangeln kommen meist Teleruten zum Einsatz.
Wenn ich allerdings mit Winkelpicker unterwegs bin, schwöre ich auf Steckrute.
Beim Posenangeln ist es gemischt, für weite Würfe empfehle ich allerdings Steckruten mit rundgeflochtener Schnur, wobei nur wichtig ist ob man die Distanzwürfe wirklich braucht, weil vllt. ein Seerosenfeld im Weg ist....

Zum Spinnern sollte es immer eine Steckrute sein. Ich habe ansonten nur eine Telerute zum spinnern vom Boot aus, aufgrund der guten Transporteigenschaften


----------



## Tigersclaw (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Heyho.. ich geb auch ma meinen senf dazu. 

Ich kenne die fragestellung, da ich ab und an Angelcamps (15 kiddis von 9-13)und auch n Ganztagsangebot für Grundschüler, eine "Angel-AG", betreue. 

Ich schließe mich eigentlich den meisten hier an: 

Grade für Kinder und Jungendliche würde ich zu einer Tele raten. Sogar recht Preisgünstige. Wieso? Die günstigen Teleruten haben meist n recht hohen glasfaseranteil, sind also viel robuster, als die highend kohlefaserstöcke. Kinder gehen meist nicht so sorgsam mit ihren Besitzen um.
Weiterhin spricht das geringe Transportmaß eindeutig für Kinder. Kein Knirps will sich mit nem Rutenfutteral rumplagen, was am Ende größer ist, als es selbst. (alles schon gesehen)
Auch das man die Montage meist an der Telerute besser dran lassen kann, ist auch ein weiterer Vorteil. Wenn ich bedenke, wie heiss die kiddis immer aufs angeln sind, wollen die nicht noch entfitzen oder neu dranmontieren. Ausserdem ist es immer schön, den Abend vor dem Angeln mit den kindern gemeinsam alles fix und fertig zu machen, damits gleich losgehen kann.

zwegs gewicht und "gefühl": wenn die kiddis nicht NUR Spinnfischen betreiben ist das absolut egal, weil die angeln eh zu 85 % aufm rutenständer liegen.

Erst mit fortschreitenden Alter und Erfahrungen würd ich dann zu Steckruten tendieren, da man mit Auto und mehr als nur 25€ Taschengeld  sich viele neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen.

Ich find den Zielfisch Hype, den uns die Angelindustrie auferlegen will --> " Nur mit einer Zanderrute fängt man Zander" eh fürn Arsch. Grade Anfänger werden damit quasi erschlagen.


claw


----------



## rotrunna (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ich kaufe nur noch Steckruten und benutze sie überall. Außer beim nächtlichen Aalansitz, da kommen meine alten Teleruten zum Einsatz. Die lassen sich schnell zusammen bauen und einfahren. Mit ner 3-teiligen Steckrute macht das schon manchmal seine Probleme. Da die nicht so teuer waren, und sehr alt sind, kann man auch etwas rabiater damit umgehen. Trotzdem wird mein "Aalwunder", das eigentlich immer am meisten fängt, notorisch repariert. Und das ist eine gefälschte Cormoran Rute aus der Tchechischen Repuklik, die 16 Jahre alt ist und vielleicht damals 10 Euro (ich meine DM) gekostet hat.


----------



## White Carp (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Es gibt verschiedene pro und kontra Punkte. 

Pro: lässt sich schnellstens auf und abbauen, und du kannst sie aufgrund
      der Größe überall mit hinnehmen.

kontra: viele einzelne Bruchstellen und keine durchgängige Aktion. 
           Außerdem hat mein keine sogute Kontrolle und Sensibilität
           ist auch nicht gegeben. 

Für Anfänger sind Teleruten garantiert besser, für Angler die schon etwas länger Angeln sind wiederum die Steckruten das bessere. (Aus den oben genannten Gründen)


----------



## Damyl (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Mal ehrlich ........die meisten babbeln doch nur nach was sie woanders gehört haben. Die Industrie hats angefangen, die "Profis" habens verbreitet, die Masse gibt es weiter. 

Ohne das Medium Internet würden heute immer noch mehr Tele verkauft werden als Steck. Früher gab es auch mehr Teleauswahl wie heute. Das verhältnis war genau umgekehrt. War vor dem Internetzeitalter so. Ziemlich jeder war zufrieden mit seiner Tele.

Die meisten von uns würden von den "Nachteilen" gar nichts mitbekommen und wären zufrieden mit ihren Teles. Von wegen mehr Buchstellen bessere Aktion und so weiter. Aber kaum mal was von den schlechten Teles gehört und schon sind alle Tele Schrott.

Beide Sorten haben ihre Berechtigung....beide haben Vor und Nachteile....aber welche besser ist ?? |kopfkrat...kommt drauf an für was ich sie brauche, und welche Ansprüche ich habe.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Ganz ehrlich... Steckruten sind einfach schöner!


----------



## Reiti no.1 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



White Carp schrieb:


> Es gibt verschiedene pro und kontra Punkte.
> 
> Pro: lässt sich schnellstens auf und abbauen, und du kannst sie aufgrund
> der Größe überall mit hinnehmen.
> ...





Also das Argument mit viele einzelne Bruchstellen, finde ich kann man vernachlässigen.
Eine vernünftige Telerute Wg-40g-80g bricht nicht im Drill, davor reißt jede 30er mono Schnur ab. 

Ich angel mit beiden , beim Grundangeln bin ich momentan bei Tele Ruten da ich den Transport einfach geil finde. 

Man kann auch fragen:

Für was brauche ich an meinem Gewässer an dem ich ein ca. 30g Blei 20m Wefen muss eine gute Aktion ?

Für was brauche ich eine gute Aktion wenn ich meine Aale, Brachse, Schleien und Karpfen an der 30er mono die puffert rausziehe.?

Die Rute muss sich einfach etwas biegen und darf nicht brechen, dann reicht das eigentlich.

Ganz anders natürlich beim Spinnfischen. Denn wenn ich alle 2min extrem zielgenau auswerfe und den Köder leben einhauchen will, muss ich eine gute Aktion haben wo Steckruten besser sind


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Damyl schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich ........die meisten babbeln doch nur nach was sie woanders gehört haben. Die Industrie hats angefangen, die "Profis" habens verbreitet, die Masse gibt es weiter.
> 
> Das seh ich nicht so!
> Es gibt wohl nur wenige Steckrutenbesitzer, die noch nie eine Tele gefischt haben...
> ...





rotrunna schrieb:


> Die lassen sich schnell zusammen bauen und einfahren. Mit ner 3-teiligen Steckrute macht das schon manchmal seine Probleme.



Ich versteh nicht, was ihr alle habt?!?#c
Ich fische fast nur Steckruten.

Abgesehen von der Transportlänge sind sie für mich das Praktischte, was ich mir vorstellen kann.
Gerade weil meine Ruten immer montiert sind!

:mMontage bis kurz unter die Spitze gekurbelt, den Haken in Steg(!) des nächsten Rings eingehängt, Teile zusammenlegen und die Schnur leicht nachspannen.
Vielleicht noch ein Klettband rum.
Fertig!

Zusammenbau:
30cm Schnur geben, Teile zusammenstecken, Haken beködern, Wurf...
Eine zweiteilige hab ich, in unter 5 Sekunden einsatzbereit.
Für dreiteilige brauch ich keine zehn...

Bei meinen Teles krieg ich regelmäßig die Krise:|uhoh:
Für jedes Segment ein Handgriff.
Dann stehen dir Ringe doch nicht perfekt in einer Flucht. 
(Sowas kann ich mir nicht einen Abend lang anschauen...)
Beim Einpacken hab ich meistens das Problem, daß das Vorfach zu lang ist.
Das muß ich dann abmontieren und irgend wo verstauen.
Und wo häng ich den Karabiner ein?
Bei Posenmontagen muß ich trotzdem oft die ganze Bebleiung verschieben.|gr:

Meine Teles hab ich, weil ich manchmal die kurze Transportlänge brauche.

Aber sonst sind sie das Unpraktischste, das ich mir vorstellen kann!#q

Mit der Aktion bin ich aber vollkommen zufrieden!#6



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Also das Argument mit viele einzelne Bruchstellen, finde ich kann man vernachlässigen.
> 
> Nein!!!
> Neulich hab ich mit meiner (fast neuen) Tele-Match einen kleineren Ast rausgezogen.
> ...



(Das folgende meine ich absolut wertungsfrei!!!
Jeder muß selbst wissen, mit welchem Gerät er sich wohl fühlt und Spaß am angeln hat!)

Wer das so siehst, braucht sich über die besseren technischen Eigenschaften von Steckruten, natürlich wirklich, keinerlei Gedanken machen...

Wer seinen Wurm, oder die Maiskette rauslegt, und dann mal schaut, was diesmal drauf beißt, ist mit einer günstigen Tele bestens bedient!

Beim Rauskurbeln von Brachsen und Schleien an 30er Schnur bemerkt man an der Rute wirkliche nichts von Aktionsunterschieden.

Leute, die gezielt diese Arten, mit der halben Schnurstärke, befischen wird man dagegen nur sehr selten mit Teleruten am Wasser sehen...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Andal (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Zu dem ewigen Transport-Argument.

Ich kaufe mir eine Angelrute, um damit zu angeln und nicht um sie spazieren zu fahren. Ich bin schließlich keine Frau, die sich Schuhe zum haben und nicht zum anziehen kauft!


----------



## thanatos (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich... Steckruten sind einfach schöner!



Muß ich dir recht geben,aber ich werde mir des halb
keinen Kombi kaufen um sie zu Transportieren und
so bleiben beide Varianten mein eigen ,beim Angeln
hab ich noch keine Vor-oder Nachteile ausmachen 
können.#6


----------



## Reiti no.1 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Oh man, da lobe ich immer die Teleruten und dann löst  doch heute bei meiner neuen Daiwa Megafroce der vorletzt Ring. 
Und wenn ich erhlich bin, war ich auch bissl unzufrieden da die Ringe nicht genau in der Flucht waren und ich da recht lange ausgebessert habe.

Morgen hat der Hädler zu und ich gehe Samstag und Sonntag Karpfenfischen.Also muss ne alternativ Rute her. Im Keller stand meine Karpfenrute doch bei 180 Transportmaß ließ ich die in der ecke stehen und habe als Ersatz eine 3.05 Steckrute genommen. 

Ich habe auf die Rute 2 Jahre garantie, fällt das mit dem Ring auch unter Garantie? Rute ist erst 3 Wochen alt!
Am liebsten würde ich die gleich im Laden lassen und eine andere nehmen denkt ihr das geht ?


----------



## Damyl (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Oh man, da lobe ich immer die Teleruten und dann löst  doch heute bei meiner neuen Daiwa Megafroce der vorletzt Ring.
> Und wenn ich erhlich bin, war ich auch bissl unzufrieden da die Ringe nicht genau in der Flucht waren und ich da recht lange ausgebessert habe.
> 
> Morgen hat der Hädler zu und ich gehe Samstag und Sonntag Karpfenfischen.Also muss ne alternativ Rute her. Im Keller stand meine Karpfenrute doch bei 180 Transportmaß ließ ich die in der ecke stehen und habe als Ersatz eine 3.05 Steckrute genommen.
> ...



Wo ist das Problem ? 
Heißkleber drauf und ab zum Angeln 

Aber was ich nicht verstehe............wie können die Ringe bei einer Tele nicht in der Flucht sein ?? das beieinflusst du doch beim montieren.


----------



## Reiti no.1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Damyl schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem ?
> Heißkleber drauf und ab zum Angeln
> 
> Aber was ich nicht verstehe............wie können die Ringe bei einer Tele nicht in der Flucht sein ?? das beieinflusst du doch beim montieren.




Nein ich werde das bestimmt nicht mit Heißkleber kleben, die Rute ist neu erst 2 mal gefischt und 2 Jahre Garantie.
Das wäre ja wie ein Neuwagen kaufen und nach 1000km den z.B. abgefallenen Auspuff mit Draht befestigen

Ja ich habe sie schnell montiert auf den Rutenhalter, gesehen passt nicht, vorne gedreht hinten gedreht und so weiter


----------



## Andal (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Und womit glaubst du, pappen die im Werk die Ringerl an den Stecken?


----------



## Reiti no.1 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Andal schrieb:


> Und womit glaubst du, pappen die im Werk die Ringerl an den Stecken?



Ich denke, es gibt besser geeignete Klebstoffarten für Rutenringe.
So richtig stabil stelle ich mir Heißkleber nicht vor.

Ich bring die Rute einfach in den Laden


----------



## Damyl (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe sie schnell montiert auf den Rutenhalter, gesehen passt nicht, vorne gedreht hinten gedreht und so weiter



Sorry......verstehe rein gar nichts ??;+;+



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es gibt besser geeignete Klebstoffarten für Rutenringe.
> So richtig stabil stelle ich mir Heißkleber nicht vor.
> 
> Ich bring die Rute einfach in den Laden



Richtig gemacht hält der Bombe ....setzt allerdings paar Verarbeitungskentnisse vorraus.......aber mach deine eigenen Erfahrungen.

Stimmt schon mit der Garantie. Wäre mir aber zu doof wegen so einem Pippi in den Laden zu gehen.....


----------



## Andal (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*



Reiti no.1 schrieb:


> Ich denke, es gibt besser geeignete Klebstoffarten für Rutenringe.
> So richtig stabil stelle ich mir Heißkleber nicht vor.
> 
> Ich bring die Rute einfach in den Laden



Natürlich gibts Kleber, die halten so gut, dass eher der Blank, oder der Ring über die Wupper gehen, bevor die Klebestelle aufmacht. Aber wie willst du dann jemals einen defekten Ring auswechseln? Genau deswegen sind Schmelzkleber die Klebstoffe der Hersteller!

Verbindungsstelle peinlich genau säubern. Den Kleber in der Pistole richtig heiß werden lassen und den Blank, sowie den Ring moderat vorwärmen.

Wetten, dass ich mit so einer Instandsetzung eher fertig bin, bevor du auch nur den halben Weg in den Angelladen geschafft hast!?

Und was glaubst du passiert dort? Der nimmt deine Rute, verschwindet nach hinten und pappt dir den Ring huschdiwuschdi mit der Heißklebepistole wieder dran!


----------



## maflomi01 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

mein Tackeldealer geht nicht mal nach hinten , der nimmt sie dir aus der Hand Hält das Feuerzeug kurz an den klebe stift und dreht dann kurz das Ruten stück durch den Kleber pappt den Ring dran und du hast die Rute nach 2min. wieder inner Hand , noch eine kleine Anmerkung es gibt Ruten Klebestifte sehen zwar aus wie normale Klebestifte sind aber aus einem anderen Klebstoff diese halten besser Schon selbst teuer erfahren :c bei meiner Brandungsrute hatte sich der Spitzenring gelockert und hatte den mit normal Heißkleber festgemacht ,losgefahren zum Strand wollte Würmer baden aber nee gleich beim ersten Wurf war der Ring gleich mit raus geflattert also alles wieder zusammen packen und nen Shop gesucht Rute rein in Shop schnell geklebt und dann sagt der zu mir das macht 10€|bigeyes also leicht angefressen zurück zum Strand und weiter angeln und wenn ich das alles mal so zusammen rechne bin ich bestimmt bei 20€ für kleben und verfahrenen Sprit und was sonst noch zukommt zuhause hab ich mir dann so ein spezial Klebestift besorgt kostete mich gerade mal 2,50€ und ab da klebe ich nur noch selbst


----------



## Andal (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teleskop- vs. Steckrute*

Bei Spitzenringen schmiere ich den Kleber nicht auf den Blank und schiebe dann den Ring auf. Ich schneide mir feine Spänchen vom Klebestift ab und stecke die in die Tube des Ringes. Nun gut anwärmen und aufstecken. So verteilt sich der Kleber viel besser, der Ring sitzt bombenfest!


----------

